# Dealing with window jambs that arent flush



## newman11 (Dec 3, 2011)

I saw the writing on the wall. Windows had been installed for quite some time and I kept looking at the jambs saying how am I supposed to deal with this?

While other projects were ongoing it finally hitme.









I had window jambs that were 1/4-1/2 inch out of plumb. By removing the extension jamb and cutting my metal security strap I was able to pull the jamb in to position w a bar clamp. Now this is a new house and the walls/openings are square. It's just that the window install was done to quickly without attention to detail. None of this was noticed until drywall was installed. 

I used scrap wood to protect the window frame and the finished plaster and paint.

After sucking it in I was able to install window trim with ease.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks good now. The fix worked out nicely.








 





 
.


----------



## Woodartisan (Nov 5, 2013)

That piece of scrap on the inside has quite the bend in it. Lots of pressure to get it right I guess. Got to love clamps! Looks great all finished, nice job!


----------



## Medevack1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks good, ill be installing windows in my wood shop this weekend too .... lol


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

That's an old finish carpenter's trick. Old timer showed me that awhile back. Works we'll in most cases. If not, I take a small block plane and hand plane the jamb extensions when they're in place.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 31, 2012)

If the extension jambs stick into the room, they can be planed off with a hand or power plane or with a router and modified base. For extension jambs that are too small, pulling the window in works sometimes. Gluing on a strip to the extension jambs may work, also. I have done both. Sometimes it is the sheetrocker's fault, where they do not use enough screws. I have added screws to pull in the sheetrock and I have shaved off a layer of sheetrock in other cases.

The extension jamb battle is always the nightmare for trim carpenters.


----------



## newman11 (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm finding that the best way to handle them is to rip them off and cut a new one.. Then if its proud I can hit it with the hand plane, as you mentioned.


----------

